

What I learned from sacking 100 employees and losing $1.5M - jkaljundi
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2015/04/19/what-i-learned-from-sacking-100-employees-and-losing-1-5-million/

======
jkaljundi
Great perspective on volatility of ups and downs.

